# Cooking for private parties



## ponchothecook (Mar 19, 2013)

My bar/grill has started booking private parties of 40-80 people to help pickup sales for the winter. My kitchen is fairly small with a flat top, small grill, two fryers, and two convection ovens. What are some items that would be fairly easy and cost efficient to offer. Thanks for any input!


----------



## meezenplaz (Jan 31, 2012)

You may think its small, but I doubt theres much I COULDNT 
make in that kitchen. What do you WANT to make?


----------



## peachcreek (Sep 21, 2001)

So many questions-

Are you also serving the regular menu?

How much space do you have for prep/storage?

How sophisticated are the people helping and how are you staffed?

What is your price point?

What style of food do you already serve?

OK. There are 5 easy questions.

Somebody can ask the next 5.

The more info you share the more concise the answers you'll receive.

good luck!

peachcreek


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

When they booked how did you sell it?
Price points?
Stationary verses passed
Plate food, fork food or finger food?
Time of events?


----------



## chefbillyb (Feb 8, 2009)

I had the same size kitchen and ran a dining room serve while catering three banquets. There's nothing you can't do in a kitchen that size.


----------

